# barryd - were you here?



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Lago d'Iseo?

Hello Barry or anyone with any knowledge of northern Italy. 

We will be travelling west on the A4 motorway and want to find a stop-over north of Brescia. Iseo leapt off the map and with a little research I'll fnd somewhere, but... we will arrive after dark although the next day will have 4 or 5 hours to look around where ever we have landed.

So a recommendation to a spot well thought of would be really helpful if anyone has visited or knows the area.

Thanks


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Not sure if you were looking for last night or tonight so this may be too late but there is a sosta by the lake at Sarnico which was unremarkable but in a nice spot right on the lake when we were there in 2007.

Brian


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

No it's for the 21 September Brian, so plenty of time. I hadn't found a sosta at Sarnico, do you have a reference at all?

Thank you


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Just had a look on Google maps to remind myself - maybe it wasn't an official sosta but there were about half a dozen vans there and I'm fairly certain it was in one of our books.

Anyway, the main road through the town and up the lakeside is the SS469 according to Mr Google and the place is towards the outside edge of the town heading NE on this road.

Car Park on right and supermarket on left with a marina after the car park. The motorhome spaces were in the car park adjacent to the marina and there is a little park next to the lake if I remember correctly.

Best wishes

Brian


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks again Brian, went straight to it from your description. That would have done us very nicely waking up to that view. 

But as you may have seen there are two height barriers so not possible now, what a pity.

Thanks


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Can't believe it!

Didn't do the Google view in detail - obviously height barriers are a creeping menace everywhere.

After that we went to a site at Monica del Garda by Lake Garda - very narrow road on entry, mirrors pulled in.

Sorry couldn't be more help but good luck with your trip.

If you get the chance, go up to Bellagio at the point where Lake Como splits. Quite hairy and narrow road up there from Como - we thought we would be OK following a local bus to clear the way but he did crack on a bit!

Don't know where you are eventually heading but Pompeii well worth a vist for the site, even though the surroundings are crap!

A magical place was Saturnia for the hot springs and waterfall - free to use and free transport there from the aire nearby. Look out for it.

Have a good one
Brian


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

The purpose of looking for an overnight stop was really just that, but hoped for beautiful surroundings added in.

We were to take a short restful break on Maggiore, just 4 or 5 days. But we also have a small business and last week agreed to make a delivery to Slovenia during our break time, so have ended up adding a day or so to the break and now stopping in Venice on the way out and reduced our break to 2 days in Maggiore. 

It's the start of our busy time of year and do have to get back to work, so it's fairly precise what days we will be where, not our usual manner of taking a holiday but can't complain as we still get our break.

We were at Pompeii about 10 years ago when we were full timing, there was a small camp site near to the entrance up against the walls of Pompeii. The fact that it was possible to almost camp in that wonderful site made up for what you mentioned, we did find Pompeii quite magical and would highly recommend it out of season.

Have noted your other recommendations, very kind of you. There will be other times to make those visits...

ps: we start from our home in France so a short break to northern Italy isn't so far for us.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

En route from Milan to Venice and back for the last two years we have night stopped at Camping Covelo on Lake Iseo. It is a small site on the water's edge, pretty informal but very friendly. In the ACSI book, so off-peak cheap rates. Easy walk into very pretty town. 
The man is called Luca, permanently dishevelled, but he's OK and he staffs the place with young Dutch internees for the summer.
Give it a try - www.campingcovelo.com


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Covelo looks great too.

What would you say is the latest we can arrive as we have a fair drive on the day we are thinking of but our appointment (in Slovenia) is for lunch time which apparently includes lunch, so don't know how long that will go on for.

Is it acceptable in general for Italian campsites to allow for just a one night stay?

Thank you very much


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Never had a problem with stopping for one night at Covelo.
On the outbound leg, we have arrived at 8.00 pm. The girls give us a drink while they get Luca out of his pit to check us in. But do let them know what time you expect to be there.


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

_"But do let them know what time you expect to be there."_

Yes will do, will mention that to them.

Took a quick look on google and see that the site is about 2 rows deep? so almost where ever you are you're near the water, just the job.

Thanks


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We were there a couple of weeks ago but all the sostas were full, expensive and rubbish.

Should be ok by mid sept though. Looked an interesting lake.

We loved the dolomites north east if Garda (which we didn't like much)

Free sostas and wild spots and superb scenery. All in the blog


----------

